# sucker bite on p.m. river ?



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

suckers running yet ?
i just want to plan a trip for some .... pm me if need to


----------



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

The suckers are running try fishing any of the lower stretches of the river.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you guys eat them or just like the fight?? Used to spear them when i was a kid and smoked them..


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I wouldn't go fishing for them unless you were going to eat them. Ugly fish, that only a mother could love. My mom used to can them, which softened the bones up. Then she would make them into patties, like salmon patties. That was all before my time though.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

wiggle wart said:


> The suckers are running try fishing any of the lower stretches of the river.


 are they at the weir yet ?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

walleyeguy54 said:


> Do you guys eat them or just like the fight?? Used to spear them when i was a kid and smoked them..


 whitehorse is very tasty... like walleye
redhorse that runs later is bigger and a great fight !.... not too good to eat


----------



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

The suckers are passed the weir. The weir is no longer in operation. There is no such thing as a whitehorse sucker they are just white suckers.


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

have never fished them on the pm, how far down river? below custer? might want to take the little woman out she loves to fish. just lookin to sit on the bank for a bit on saturday maybe. any help on a good place to start is appriciated.

old truck


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

What is the sucker that get the red strip down the side? Are those stone rollers..?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

diztortion said:


> What is the sucker that get the red strip down the side? Are those stone rollers..?


I've always called them "longnose suckers" We catch a lot of them up north. Here's a pick of one but it's got something messed up on it's face lol. http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/image/vbig/219.jpg


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I've always called them "longnose suckers" We catch a lot of them up north. Here's a pick of one but it's got something messed up on it's face lol. http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/image/vbig/219.jpg


Is that gonorhea?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Elephantitis?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

bump as im heading up !
any one here fish for suckers ? on p.m. or just steelheaders here ?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I've always called them "longnose suckers" We catch a lot of them up north. Here's a pick of one but it's got something messed up on it's face lol. http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/image/vbig/219.jpg


Looks like a tea bagging accident...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I've always called them "longnose suckers" We catch a lot of them up north. Here's a pick of one but it's got something messed up on it's face lol. http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/image/vbig/219.jpg


Dude, that is Gross!


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Correct the weir is no longer in opperation daming the suckers up behind it. Sucker Fest is one of these weekends soon down at Scottville Park on the PM. It is a YeaHaw good time.In the past some venders are there selling drinks, burgers, hot dogs. Plenty of beer around as well. Equipment lawnchair,beer,pole,worms,line,sinker,hooks,radio,sunglasses check..:lol:

Have fun..

Clint


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Ya forgot a bucket..


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Darn, I forgot a net or stringer too... do to much C&R getting rusty..:lol:

Clint


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

RML said:


> Sucker Fest is one of these weekends soon down at Scottville Park on the PM. It is a YeaHaw good time.In the past some venders are there selling drinks, burgers, hot dogs. Plenty of beer around as well. Equipment lawnchair,beer,pole,worms,line,sinker,hooks,radio,sunglasses check..:lol:
> 
> Have fun..
> 
> Clint


Nope. Not this year. It would have been last weekend. But, it was a no go. They did have a "non-suckerfest" but it was not an organized event. 

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news/48717-returning-to-its-roots


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

m-t-w this week i was on pm near custer and not one sucker caught 
probably next week with all the rain


----------

